# Amplificador para guitarra



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 1, 2007)

Alguien puede indicar o pasar un buen diseño de un amplificador aunque sea mediano para guitarra electrica? ya visto muchos en nuestros foros, pero ha resultado que algunos valores de componentes de los esquemas no se distinguen o algunos componentes no los puedo conseguir , si alguien puede indicarme alguno con algun TDA202, TDA2005S o por el estilo, muchas gracias desde ya


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 1, 2007)

Dame tiempo y te paso uno con un TDA1519 que anda muy bien, el problema es que no tengo aqui el diagrama pero lo consigo en estos dias ya que no es el del datasheet, como maximo usa unos 10 componentes en total y anda con 12-18 volts y 1 A aprox. Saludos


----------



## Maritto (Ago 1, 2007)

hola amigo, que tal! 
bueno, la verdad, te dire, yo mismo publique un circuito, amplificador, probado, 100%, con su respectivo pcb, y todito, en la seccion de amp. TDA 1562, alli yo postee un amp. por la pagina 2,3,4 (no me acurdo bien cual!) con un TDA1515, que es el hermano mellizo del 1510, inclusive, estan las modificaciones necesarias para `ponerlo con un 1510! fijate porfavor, y despues decime. 
Esta el amplificador y el pre amplificador, para ajustar la señal que proviene de la guitarra, armalos, porque valen la pena, yo los tengo hace 1 año laburando a full y aveces le conecto el bajo y la guitarra al mismo tiempo y se la banca!!!
Ami me salio todo completo, algo asi como 10 / 15U$S.

suerte con eso y espero tu respuesta!


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 10, 2007)

ya encontre donde esta esa información termido de bajarla y comienzo a armarlo luego te comento comoha ido,  desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## joseniko232 (Ene 19, 2009)

me decin porfavor donde esta esa información? el enlace para poder entrar directamente porfas pa poder  armarme mi propio amplificador pa mi guitarra gracias..


----------



## blacksk8 (Ene 31, 2010)

esos TDA que quieres usar son de 2 y 5 watts es muy poco para hacerte de un ampli 
yo te aconsejaria usar un TDA2030a o un TDA2050 este tda lo traen los amplis fender medianos aportan un excelente sonido te lo digo por que tengo un ampli fender de 39 watts y un dia lo abri y copie el circuito y decidi hacer uno de dos canales y andan de maravilla
puedes usar una fuente simple o bipartida no regulada pero eso bien filtrada por eso del ruido 
dejame hago el diagrama y de rato te lo paso   los tda que mensiono son super ccomunes y economicos el 2050 me costo 22 pesos mexicanos lo que seria 1.2$dolares


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 3, 2010)

blacksk8, te agradecería mucho que pases el esquema de uno de los canales de ese ampli fender..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 3, 2010)

hola amigos, no les parece que son amplificadores de muy poca potencia, hablando de guitarras electrica...

por lo general uno quiere tener mas de 8watts...

entonces les propongo utilizar los TDA2030, 2040, 2050, 2052...

son basicos de 5 patitas, se alimentan de 15v+15v y 1 A cada uno y disipan de 15 a 30watts...

veanlo...


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 25, 2010)

Ni hablar el TDA 2050 en modo Bridge (de Mnicolau) anda muy bien, con un preamplificador Peavey (de Oscar Monsalvo).. Se puede montar con un parlante de 12" @8ohms o 2 de 10" @ 4 ohm en serie.

Es un amplificador durísimo. Suena muy bien, muy fuerte, y es muy barato. INCLUSIVE la fuente.

Pasen por el buscador..

Agucasta


----------

